# Blood Angels Army for Sale....



## twigglesbert (Sep 29, 2011)

Not sure if I am allowed to post this on here but hope so? getting rid of them due to the fact I'm getting a bit long in the tooth and got a baby on the way. so Its fairly large, haven't got the exact list on me but there is a carry case the official one. approx 100 marines (about 20 of which are ultramarines) This includes the Blood angels honour guard, some of the special characters off the top of my head I remember I have Dante, 2 tanks, a poorly base coated land raider about 7 terminators and the blood angels dreadnought. just wondered if there was any interest in this? I've got pictures and exact numbers at home. also have 3 Ultramarine Bikers and some other just space marine bits including scouts. Also I have a rather substantial Dwarf Army for Warhammer which I would be gutted to part with but needs must. Also a quirky well painted Catachan Jungle fighters Army, 2-3 squads with a couple of sentinels and most of their characters and about 5 snipers. Post all interest in here Thanks 
or pm me.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ill trade you a bunch of random models\units from other armys  (worth a shot)


----------



## twigglesbert (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm only really looking for cash I'm afraid. models wont really get my little girly some nappies.


----------



## twigglesbert (Sep 29, 2011)

bump


----------

